# Covid-19 Virus



## Gmork (Mar 17, 2020)

Just want to say that i hope all of you and your families are safe and getting by ok in these crazy times. 
Just waiting for it to hit over here on vancouver island on the west coast.


----------



## iamaom (Mar 17, 2020)

My gym closed til end of March and maybe extended depending on conditions. Around Seattle people are treating corona leave as a vacation, so everything is SUPER crowded with morons and their children. For some reason it's okay for the family to go to the movies and park despite the "quarantine" but I, a healthy 20 something, can't deadlift and bench at 2am in an empty gym. What's even worse is I work night shift, so I can't even go to parks like everyone else does. If I go to the sporting goods store tomorrow and they're out of dumbbells and benches I'm gonna fucking strangle someone.


----------



## Steo (Mar 17, 2020)

Similar here to. Amount of cases are increasing yet, there's Corona party's in houses, Tourist pubs are booming, people standing right behind each other in queues.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2020)

Gmork said:


> Just want to say that i hope all of you and your families are safe and getting by ok in these crazy times.
> Just waiting for it to hit over here on vancouver island on the west coast.



Best of luck to you and yours as well.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 17, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Best of luck to you and yours as well.


How's it going down in Racine for you Max? I work in the bar industry here in Milwaukee, so the shut down sucks, but I do feel like it is for the greater good to take it this seriously and early, and I'm glad that I'm not seeing much of the public idiocy that others are reporting in other states. It is crazy though, seeing how quickly the general sentiment has shifted from "we're probably fine" to "we gotta start shutting down everything non-essential" here in the city.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2020)

InCasinoOut said:


> How's it going down in Racine for you Max? I work in the bar industry here in Milwaukee, so the shut down sucks, but I do feel like it is for the greater good to take it this seriously and early, and I'm glad that I'm not seeing much of the public idiocy that others are reporting in other states. It is crazy though, seeing how quickly the general sentiment has shifted from "we're probably fine" to "we gotta start shutting down everything non-essential" here in the city.



I'm pretty involved in the labor movement in the greater Milwaukee area, and the effects are fairly significant. Lots of uncertainty is leading to idled production and potential layoffs for a lot of workers. Pretty much all the large corporate centers are moving towards work from home/only essential staffing, which is making service industry take a hit.

But, that's the worst of it so far. Outside of grocery stores being fairly barren (even Woodman's is almost empty ) the number of confirmed infected is relatively low, which is a poor indicator given the testing situation, but it's keeping the public fairly calm. Luckily, we have a lot of hospital capacity in the area. Between Freodert, Ascension, and Aurora networks, so long as there isn't a mass panic we should do fairly well for a metro area of this size.

It isn't comforting that just about every FFL in the area is sold out of shotguns and shells.

How is it by you? Where are you in MKE? I work on the west side of the city on State.


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 18, 2020)

Well, I'm one of those folks going stir crazy, locked up in the house and trying to figure out how to fill the time. Ozzy the cat convinced me I should use my time in to make a mix tape. Since I've already got one called "Just Stay Home & Play Synthesizers", I figure now is a good time for part two. Thanks for your input, Ozzy!! On a serious note though, hope everyone is staying safe, take care all!!


----------



## sleewell (Mar 18, 2020)

i think my wife had it. slept all weekend w a fever and shortness of breath, is feeling better now. either a minor case or something else.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 18, 2020)

So far, schools, restaurants and other businesses have closed for a 14 day period until further notice.


I work for a 3M distributor here and lately we have been selling tons and tons of respirators, safety supplies, janitorial supplies, especially toilet paper, it’s crazy. We ship all over the us and even overseas. It’s a crazy time.

We’ve been very careful with delivering locally and long hauls to having to sign the taker’s signatures and wear gloves while dropping off packages, pallets, etc., am thankful however but I can’t help but think what if these businesses start shutting down then we will be out too.

We deal mostly with Marine industries but also metal and wood working industry as well as medical. So far, we’ve been busy. We were told that we’d be compensated for missed time if that time comes however. I hope it gets better before it gets worse. People are hoarding like crazy too.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 18, 2020)

All universities in Florida are shut down until August.


----------



## katsumura78 (Mar 18, 2020)

I wish I could get tested to confirm if what I have is it. Had a fever 2-3 weeks ago and have felt sick since (minor cold, pressure in my chest ). Taking zinc and vitamins to boost my immune system but I can’t shake whatever this is.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 19, 2020)

I know it doesn't matter but to katsumura78 and sleewell I sincerely hope that you guys and your loved ones will recover asap from whatever it is that's ailing you. 

I doubt I'll go stir-crazy anytime soon but after just one day, my wife is already getting twitchy. She's used to working up to 56 hours a week. We have a friend who is really down on us atm because in her mind "we're overreacting". It's been tough to exchange texts with her lately as she's so defiant in regards to social-distancing. I understand but it's irritating to every few days hear her reiterate that the precautions my wife and I are taking are unnecessary. My best friend seems unhappy atm and also isn't being too supportive cause he thinks this will all blow over soon and that life will resume as normal for everyone pretty quickly. But he has nothing invested in any of this... lives at home, no mortgage, no financial responsibilities, no spouse or kids, etc. I don't think he actually fathoms the magnitude of any of this. To him it's just an irritating inconvenience cause he can't hang out with me like he normally does. I envy his ignorance and innocence right now. 

Idk... Like I told my wife.. these are now extremely uncertain times and we just have to adjust as best we can.. taking things day to day and trying to enjoy the fragility and positive aspects of life itself. Mortgage is paid thru April and we've got a little savings in the bank and as always, things could certainly be worse as is the case for many people right now. Gotta appreciate the good things and keep it all in perspective I guess. We're typically on the same page about things and fortunately this is just another deal that we're in agreement about... health first/ employment and financial concerns second. 

Lately I've felt a surreal sadness.. no panic, no anger, no nauseating fear, no anxiety... just sadness. I can see depression coming but at least so far I've tried to remain positive in order to support and comfort my wife. Idk... rambling. This really sucks and I doubt very much that we ( at least my wife and I) have even begun to see the worst of things.

I genuinely hope the best for all of you out there.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 19, 2020)

I hope the best for everyone and hope we all make it through this as unscathed as possible. As for you @High Plains Drifter, if you get bored you could tell your freind to come over. Then wait for him. When he gets there, out of nowhere, throw some delouse powder on him, hose him down and give him a mask and hospital gown then tell him he may enter and hang out, but only after the cavity search.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 19, 2020)

How's it going ladies & gents? How are you doing under the quarantine? What are you doing to keep yourselves entertained?


----------



## sleewell (Mar 19, 2020)

my wife is doing a lot better, seems like a very mild case. she might not have even had it to be honest. my kids and i don't have any symptoms yet.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 19, 2020)

Dude! No joke... early last week he had a cold ( he described it as a sinus infection) and we had plans to get together. At that point I didn't want to cancel on him. So when he showed up at the door, I met him with a can of Lysol. I told him not to be offended but that I wanted to be extra safe with the virus beginning to show up here in the US ( that particular day we had reports of 50 that had tested positive in the US and I think maybe 3-4 in Texas). He knew nothing about the virus at that time since he's very disconnected from the news... but he was "okay" with me decontaminating him. He just thought it was a bit silly. So yeah... I had a great laugh from your comment. And at a time like this... thanks SO much for that. Looking fwd to sharing this with my wife lol.

I'm afraid that another friend of ours ( that I've spoken of before here on SSO) won't be our friend much longer. She hit me up last night with nothing but criticisms about us taking LOA's, about how pissed she is at the whole "social distancing" thing, about how my wife seemed "distant" on the phone earlier. ( same day that my wife was in tears, making the decision to temporarily leave her job), about how so few people actually die from this virus, etc, etc. I'm not making a conscious decision to disband our friendship but the last thing that I need right now is someone interjecting so much criticism of how we're handling this thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude! No joke... early last week he had a cold ( he described it as a sinus infection) and we had plans to get together. At that point I didn't want to cancel on him. So when he showed up at the door, I met him with a can of Lysol. I told him not to be offended but that I wanted to be extra safe with the virus beginning to show up here in the US ( that particular day we had reports of 50 that had tested positive in the US and I think maybe 3-4 in Texas). He knew nothing about the virus at that time since he's very disconnected from the news... but he was "okay" with me decontaminating him. He just thought it was a bit silly. So yeah... I had a great laugh from your comment. And at a time like this... thanks SO much for that. Looking fwd to sharing this with my wife lol.
> 
> I'm afraid that another friend of ours ( that I've spoken of before here on SSO) won't be our friend much longer. She hit me up last night with nothing but criticisms about us taking LOA's, about how pissed she is at the whole "social distancing" thing, about how my wife seemed "distant" on the phone earlier. ( same day that my wife was in tears, making the decision to temporarily leave her job), about how so few people actually die from this virus, etc, etc. I'm not making a conscious decision to disband our friendship but the last thing that I need right now is someone interjecting so much criticism of how we're handling this thing.


I really hope you didn't actually spray your friend with lysol ffs. Not only is that horrendously stupid, it's ineffective.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 19, 2020)

I didn't spray him directly... just the area where we were hanging out. And thanks for suggesting that I'm possibly stupid during a time that I am already very confused and afraid... much appreciated.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I didn't spray him directly... just the area where we were hanging out. And thanks for suggesting that I'm possibly stupid during a time that I am already very confused and afraid... much appreciated.


the way you wrote about it in your post made it sound like you sprayed him directly. Sorry for calling you stupid. It was force of habit since most americans are essentially morons when it comes to health literacy/infection control, especially some of the dumbfucks I've seen firsthand.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 19, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It was force of habit since most americans are essentially morons when it comes to health literacy/infection control, especially some of the dumbfucks I've seen firsthand.



Huge 1.

Apparently, hundreds, maybe thousands of people in Clearwater, FL. don't seem to be taking the Coronavirus seriously. They stated that they are going to close that beach (Clearwater) on Monday. Why they chose not to close that beach last month is beyond my comprehension.




I'm here in Jacksonville, FL. and those pictures/footage of what those people are doing is not reassuring for me one bit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> Huge 1.
> 
> Apparently, hundreds, maybe thousands of people in Clearwater, FL. don't seem to be taking the Coronavirus seriously. They stated that they are going to close that beach (Clearwater) on Monday. Why they chose not to close that beach last month is beyond my comprehension.
> 
> ...


Welp guess it's time to start buying up property in florida


----------



## Riverrunsred (Mar 19, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> Huge 1.
> 
> Apparently, hundreds, maybe thousands of people in Clearwater, FL. don't seem to be taking the Coronavirus seriously. They stated that they are going to close that beach (Clearwater) on Monday. Why they chose not to close that beach last month is beyond my comprehension.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, Clearwater Beach is a tourist beach. The tourists need to go back home right now.


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 19, 2020)

Stay safe everyone.
If you are able, try and get outside (preferable to a park or similar) and get some fresh air and sun. It will do wonders for your mental state, and as long as people keep a respectable distance from each other, is not a risky activity.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Mar 20, 2020)

It was pretty surreal today such a low volume of traffic on the streets. The city streets are usually packed & bustling on a Thursday afternoon. The bus service is now free for the rest of the month. I took the bus today and half the bus was taped off. I could only get on through the rear door. The city transit don't want their drivers exposed to the virus. That's how bad it's getting here. Our province already declared a state of emergency. And to think that this is only the beginning!


;>)/


----------



## broj15 (Mar 20, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude! No joke... early last week he had a cold ( he described it as a sinus infection) and we had plans to get together. At that point I didn't want to cancel on him. So when he showed up at the door, I met him with a can of Lysol. I told him not to be offended but that I wanted to be extra safe with the virus beginning to show up here in the US ( that particular day we had reports of 50 that had tested positive in the US and I think maybe 3-4 in Texas). He knew nothing about the virus at that time since he's very disconnected from the news... but he was "okay" with me decontaminating him. He just thought it was a bit silly. So yeah... I had a great laugh from your comment. And at a time like this... thanks SO much for that. Looking fwd to sharing this with my wife lol.
> 
> I'm afraid that another friend of ours ( that I've spoken of before here on SSO) won't be our friend much longer. She hit me up last night with nothing but criticisms about us taking LOA's, about how pissed she is at the whole "social distancing" thing, about how my wife seemed "distant" on the phone earlier. ( same day that my wife was in tears, making the decision to temporarily leave her job), about how so few people actually die from this virus, etc, etc. I'm not making a conscious decision to disband our friendship but the last thing that I need right now is someone interjecting so much criticism of how we're handling this thing.




This is really sad to hear and I'm sorry you're in that situation.

I actually made the decision today to take a leave of absence from work for a minimum 2 weeks but possibly up to 30 days. Told my employer that while I wasn't sick or had any reason to believe I'm anything other than healthy, I'm just not comfortable being in public/interacting with other people, no matter how limited it may be. They were very understanding and they asked for my "minimum number" as far as what I'd need to see on my paychecks to survive, for which I am very thankful. Though that will probably come out of my scheduled PTO that I would be getting for summer & winter break (small staff so we close twice a year anyway).

As far as the social aspect of my life is concerned, I told my two best (and only) friends how I felt about it and that I probably wouldn't be down to hang out for a while and they were completely understanding. Just cuz we can't hang in person doesn't mean we can't text, call, discord, play Vidya together, etc. Social distancing doesn't mean ya gotta stop communicating or connecting with people.
Social media has caused alot of problems for society as a whole the past few years, but in times like this it can be a really great tool to help people stay connected.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks so much, broj15. I appreciate the kind words and support. 

Things in our home today got even worse... My wife was denied LOA. She tried to jump thru the hoops that her company suggested but she hit a brick wall with all sorts of red-tape... Her Dr. couldn't excuse her from work since she's not ill. Then we tried signing up for a virtual Dr but that required a significant out of pocket expense plus only a max 3-day leave. She also tried to go thru the recommended company physician but they denied her medical leave as well since she doesn't have the virus yet. 

The company's CEO's are insisting that employees come in or quit ( wife has over 6 years invested in this company) and so today we had to come to terms with either her quitting and subsequently looking for another job that pays even close to what she's making now ( pretty much nonexistent proposition in this town... even on a good day) or suck it up and keep coming in. She cried so much today... and eventually in the seclusion of our garage, talking to my sister on the phone... I finally broke down too. I've felt sick to my stomach on and off all day and have felt a great deal of anxiety... mild chest pain, elevated pulse, dizziness, etc. And I'm one that generally takes bad situations in stride. Just never been so scared in my life. 

So today she goes back into work... on the front lines with tons of travelers coming and going all day long. We were prepared for the temporary loss of pay but her fear of losing her job and possibly losing our new home and then immediately having to find a new well-paying job in such a volatile economy, caused her to prioritize money over health. Having to send her back into work is heartbreaking and only amps up my concern again, that she'll eventually become infected. Never been so proud of her since we've been together. She's been trying to suppress the tears with a quivering smile... said before she went to bed tonight "We'll be okay... we'll get thru this". I dunno... Stay safe everyone.


----------



## watson503 (Mar 20, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks so much, broj15. I appreciate the kind words and support.
> 
> Things in our home today got even worse... My wife was denied LOA. She tried to jump thru the hoops that her company suggested but she hit a brick wall with all sorts of red-tape... Her Dr. couldn't excuse her from work since she's not ill. Then we tried signing up for a virtual Dr but that required a significant out of pocket expense plus only a max 3-day leave. She also tried to go thru the recommended company physician but they denied her medical leave as well since she doesn't have the virus yet.
> 
> ...


Damn, man...this really kills me to read, I can only imagine how you feel. All the best to you and your wife.


----------



## Kaura (Mar 20, 2020)

Why do we need two threads for this thing?


----------



## broj15 (Mar 20, 2020)

Fr my heart goes out to you. It's a real shame that you're partner's employer is choosing to put money & the status quo over the safety of it's employees and the general public as a whole.
I called my mom today after I left work early and told her my current situation. Even she agreed that even when this is over that things will never be the same for any of us. Even if we can control the virus & the economy bounces back people's mindsets will be completely different after this. As someone who has dealt with severe mental illness in the past, I can only imagine the effect that all of this is having on everyone else who also suffers. Since all of this started to really pop off here in the states my usual base level of anxiety has increased so much. Not to mention I've already spent the last 4 months being depressed due to a combination of the end of a relationship & the fact that it's been to cold to actually go outside & have fun. I was so excited for warmer weather so I could finally get out of the house and go to some shows or enjoy the patio at my favorite bar, but now idk if/when I'll be able to do any of those things again. 
I was talking to my friends last night (kinda already knew it would be the last time we were gonna speak in person for a bit) and one of them commented that this will have a similar mental effect on our generation as the great depression did on the generations who lived through it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2020)

Kaura said:


> Why do we need two threads for this thing?



The P&CE one for more serious discussion, the OT (here) one for more laid back, supportive posting.


----------



## Millul (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm sorry to read that, High Plains Drifter...! It really sucks.
I don't know which industry your wife is in, but unless it's "behind the trenches" healthcare or crtiical manufacturing ops, it's ridicolous that she's asked to go to work, instead of being able to work remotely.

I mean, GM is closing plants, FFS..!!!


----------



## p0ke (Mar 20, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks so much, broj15. I appreciate the kind words and support.
> 
> Things in our home today got even worse... My wife was denied LOA. She tried to jump thru the hoops that her company suggested but she hit a brick wall with all sorts of red-tape... Her Dr. couldn't excuse her from work since she's not ill. Then we tried signing up for a virtual Dr but that required a significant out of pocket expense plus only a max 3-day leave. She also tried to go thru the recommended company physician but they denied her medical leave as well since she doesn't have the virus yet.
> 
> ...



Dude, that's horrible... 
My wife is still working too, but probably won't be for long since her company is in negotiations to put everyone off for a few months. I think it's pretty ridiculous that the government doesn't just allow them do it straight away in this situation (though they have shortened the mandatory negotiation periods etc). I mean, it sounds bad to be put off, but in this case the alternative is that they would have to make smaller working contracts (my wife has a 30 hours/week minimum contract at the moment), and if they get put off after that, they'll get way less money from the union/unemployment insurance, because it's calculated by recent earnings... If they get put off right away, they'll get full unemployment benefits and get to return to work with the same contracts after the crisis is over. 

I'm just happy that my own work isn't really affected by the situation - people need software regardless, and all I need at home is a working internet connection and huge monitors


----------



## Kaura (Mar 20, 2020)

Ugh, my dad just called me and the only thing he was concerned, well actually more like happy about was that it's more likely that I won't have to work on Easter weekend so I can go and meet them. Like hell I will or that could be very likely the last time I meet them.


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 20, 2020)

Kaura said:


> Why do we need two threads for this thing?



you know shit is bad when SSO needs two threads!

I hope all of our SSO mates and their families stay safe. I am on lock down now for blizzard conditions as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> you know shit is bad when SSO needs two threads!
> 
> I hope all of our SSO mates and their families stay safe. I am on lock down now for blizzard conditions as well.



The only thing as big of a shit show is Kiesel.


----------



## Gmork (Mar 20, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks so much, broj15. I appreciate the kind words and support.
> 
> Things in our home today got even worse... My wife was denied LOA. She tried to jump thru the hoops that her company suggested but she hit a brick wall with all sorts of red-tape... Her Dr. couldn't excuse her from work since she's not ill. Then we tried signing up for a virtual Dr but that required a significant out of pocket expense plus only a max 3-day leave. She also tried to go thru the recommended company physician but they denied her medical leave as well since she doesn't have the virus yet.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely heartbreaking
Im sorry you and your family are in such a horrible situation. I hope some how that things turn around for you.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 20, 2020)

Not really sure if those that have wished my wife and I well... understand how much that means to me at a time like this. I can't express my gratitude enough... just for giving a damn. Even my best friends haven't been as supportive. So for anyone reading my last several comments ( since I tbh have nowhere else to turn or to vent)... this is where we are now- 

When my wife ( asst mgr) went in today, I told her to wear her mask/ respirator ( the cheap kind... nothing fancy). So she did but then contacted me a while ago saying that the store mgr told her that she wouldn't be permitted to wear it. So I called the State of Texas Health & Human Services to see see what they said. They told me that her employer couldn't forbid her from wearing one. But they also told me to contact the Texas Workforce Commission for specific details ( hmmm... not very reassuring). So I did.. and get this... They told me to contact the previous agency! So opens this revolving door of lack of knowledge and responsibility. The end result was that neither agency seemed 100% sure... but that according to the Civil Rights Division of the TWFC... her employer wasn't required to allow employees to wear protective equip ( this includes gloves as well fwiw). So then I contacted the Attorney General's office to report two more possible health violations that her employer is committing ( because I'm trying to do what I can as an individual since state govt agencies don't seem to want to be involved)... allowing huge numbers of people in the store ( my wife's est is 70-100 in the store at any given time), and serving/ preparing food. But in order to file a complaint I must submit my name and address which then becomes public record ( viewable by anyone). That leaves me feeling apprehensive due to her employer being able to easily connect the dots if they decide to start digging around and putting her at risk again of losing her job. At this point ( as advised by the AG's office), I've also contacted our local police dept ( busy busy busy... no way to get thru) as well as our local sheriff's dept... who in turn referred me to our local/ county Health Dept. I couldn't get thru to them either but left a msg for them to call me back about my complaints. No call back yet and I honestly don't even expect them to. 

So here I am... not able to get anyone in my state to take responsibility or action... as a pandemic sweeps our nation, as thousands remain at risk, as thousands are spreading this virus... and absolutely no help from any agency.... agencies enacted to protect our rights and our health. Isn't government wonderful?!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 20, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only thing as big of a shit show is Kiesel.



OUCH,

When your guitar company gets compared to a virus pandemic of Hollywood proportions, you know you’ve got issues...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2020)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> OUCH,
> 
> When your guitar company gets compared to a virus pandemic of Hollywood proportions, you know you’ve got issues...



Before someone has a nervous breakdown, I was mostly kidding. 

But yeah, we have two Kiesel threads because...reasons.


----------



## Gmork (Mar 21, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not really sure if those that have wished my wife and I well... understand how much that means to me at a time like this. I can't express my gratitude enough... just for giving a damn. Even my best friends haven't been as supportive. So for anyone reading my last several comments ( since I tbh have nowhere else to turn or to vent)... this is where we are now-
> 
> When my wife ( asst mgr) went in today, I told her to wear her mask/ respirator ( the cheap kind... nothing fancy). So she did but then contacted me a while ago saying that the store mgr told her that she wouldn't be permitted to wear it. So I called the State of Texas Health & Human Services to see see what they said. They told me that her employer couldn't forbid her from wearing one. But they also told me to contact the Texas Workforce Commission for specific details ( hmmm... not very reassuring). So I did.. and get this... They told me to contact the previous agency! So opens this revolving door of lack of knowledge and responsibility. The end result was that neither agency seemed 100% sure... but that according to the Civil Rights Division of the TWFC... her employer wasn't required to allow employees to wear protective equip ( this includes gloves as well fwiw). So then I contacted the Attorney General's office to report two more possible health violations that her employer is committing ( because I'm trying to do what I can as an individual since state govt agencies don't seem to want to be involved)... allowing huge numbers of people in the store ( my wife's est is 70-100 in the store at any given time), and serving/ preparing food. But in order to file a complaint I must submit my name and address which then becomes public record ( viewable by anyone). That leaves me feeling apprehensive due to her employer being able to easily connect the dots if they decide to start digging around and putting her at risk again of losing her job. At this point ( as advised by the AG's office), I've also contacted our local police dept ( busy busy busy... no way to get thru) as well as our local sheriff's dept... who in turn referred me to our local/ county Health Dept. I couldn't get thru to them either but left a msg for them to call me back about my complaints. No call back yet and I honestly don't even expect them to.
> 
> So here I am... not able to get anyone in my state to take responsibility or action... as a pandemic sweeps our nation, as thousands remain at risk, as thousands are spreading this virus... and absolutely no help from any agency.... agencies enacted to protect our rights and our health. Isn't government wonderful?!


She should legit just fake being sick, just start coughing at work, get sent home. Hell, go to a dr and cough it up so they recommend staying home. Get dr note saying that she is advised to stay home.

Or something like that, might only buy a bit of time but maybe something will give by then. 

Wish i had something better to suggest that could actually help.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 21, 2020)

Gmork said:


> She should legit just fake being sick, just start coughing at work, get sent home. Hell, go to a dr and cough it up so they recommend staying home. Get dr note saying that she is advised to stay home.
> 
> Or something like that, might only buy a bit of time but maybe something will give by then.



Maybe she'll consider that tomorrow idk. Problem is that she has such a solid work ethic. She's having a hard time wrapping her head around falsifying anything about her behavior or her correspondence. She's like the model employee and a very honest person in general but yeah, I agree with you and suggested that to her already. She may also be concerned with them insisting that she not come back until testing negative. There's potentially a lot involved and I think it's all just frightening to her atm. She's mentioned to me, shortness of breath and mild headaches several times but she attributes that to stress/ anxiety and mild seasonal allergies. 

Related- After I contacted every state agency that has anything invested in these kinds of matters, it appears as if her employer is not formally breaking any laws of operation/ policy... although I do strongly feel that they are acting unethically... not allowing non-essential employees to take a temp unpaid leave, not allowing employees to reduce hours, not sanitizing properly, and not allowing employees to utilize any type of PPE. But ultimately ( at least for now) I feel that I simply need to show her a lot of compassion and do what I can to minimize her stress here at home so I'm trying not to interject too much of my opinion. Thanks again, man for your support.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 21, 2020)

Still no settle-in-place declared in MA- the governor seems to be incredibly keen on avoiding doing so- but we're pretty set on not leaving the house for an extended period of time anyway.

Of course, this is the time of year for that end-of-Winter cold coupled with early-Spring allergies. Every cough or sniffle is met with dread. 

Any good news or people trying to make the best of things? My wife had her first NGD today and I'm fixing to get all my synths hooked-up this weekend.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 21, 2020)

The Amazon app keeps shoving their "Amazon fresh/While Foods" delivery thing for weeks now, and thought I would give it a shot. Prices weren't *too* bad for some things, so I put together a 20-item cart.

Went to check out. There were zero delivery dates available, all the way through April 17th.

We're OK to not _need_ anything for at least several more days since we went last Monday... but we didn't necessarily "stock up" on anything. 

Mostly, I'm just really craving milk and potato chips (not together). And some fresh produce....


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 21, 2020)

^We just started trying Amazon Prime/Whole Foods and, yeah, their delivery windows are inconsistent. 

It's like going through Ticketmaster twice- once for the product and once for the delivery time. Go through once- nothing; half hour later, multiple windows. We've been able to score a couple deliveries recently but certainly wouldn't rely on them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> The Amazon app keeps shoving their "Amazon fresh/While Foods" delivery thing for weeks now, and thought I would give it a shot. Prices weren't *too* bad for some things, so I put together a 20-item cart.
> 
> Went to check out. There were zero delivery dates available, all the way through April 17th.
> 
> ...



The thing is, everyone is using the bigger grocers like Amazon and Walmart. 

I've had much better luck with smaller, regional grocers. The prices aren't as good, but availability and timing has been a lot more convenient.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 22, 2020)

@High Plains Drifter dude... That's just plain evil. It should be obvious that if you're forced to work you're at least allowed to wear whatever protection you deem necessary...

My wife received news that her store is not closing either. Most stores of the chain are closing, but the one she works in is apparently still profitable and will remain open... Her boss is going to ask the board to reconsider, but at the moment it seems like it'll stay open with limited hours and one person per day working ...


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 22, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Maybe she'll consider that tomorrow idk. Problem is that she has such a solid work ethic. She's having a hard time wrapping her head around falsifying anything about her behavior or her correspondence. She's like the model employee and a very honest person in general but yeah, I agree with you and suggested that to her already. She may also be concerned with them insisting that she not come back until testing negative. There's potentially a lot involved and I think it's all just frightening to her atm. She's mentioned to me, shortness of breath and mild headaches several times but she attributes that to stress/ anxiety and mild seasonal allergies.
> 
> Related- After I contacted every state agency that has anything invested in these kinds of matters, it appears as if her employer is not formally breaking any laws of operation/ policy... although I do strongly feel that they are acting unethically... not allowing non-essential employees to take a temp unpaid leave, not allowing employees to reduce hours, not sanitizing properly, and not allowing employees to utilize any type of PPE. But ultimately ( at least for now) I feel that I simply need to show her a lot of compassion and do what I can to minimize her stress here at home so I'm trying not to interject too much of my opinion. Thanks again, man for your support.



Hope it gets better for her, brutha.

Down here in Corpus our mayor is stating he'll fight the governor if Texas enacts a lockdown - and people are coming out of the woodwork to argue with him simply because this will enable employers to do what your wife's boss is doing. Honestly, I think anyone that breaks a quarantine should be put on house arrest and any company that bucks against the decisions to do what's right for all just so they can keep making money should be criminally libel and open to law suits from their employees.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Mar 22, 2020)

I worked 69 hours for my job thanks to this crisis;next week will probably be the same.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks for the well-wishes, guys. 

Feeling a lot of guilt lately... knowing that if I was a better man, we wouldn't have to be so reliant upon her paycheck. We talked again last night about her possibly quitting but then it really gets dicey with all the different aspects of running out of money and not knowing how long/ how difficult it'll be to recover as well as what we're gonna do if we lose our home. 

I'm increasingly pissed off at our larger companies that are putting short term profit above the health and safety of not only employees but the public as well.... like my wife's company not even allowing employees to take measures to limit exposure to airborne contaminants. Absolutely unconscionable imo. Also just so pissed at these ppl that continue to refuse to minimize non-essential contact with others. Such an alarming # of idiots out there that don't care about shit until it directly impacts them.

In regards to the US govt... I believe that anything still getting mulled over in the minds of our elected officials is now just too little too late. The time to act on most of this shit was yesterday/ last week/ last month. For that matter, we've had since SARS, 911, etc to formalize plans and policies for something like this. But because "business as usual in Washington" we're still scrambling to figure out how to enact and enforce even the most basic emergency management. As a nation, I can't even conceive how fucked we are... simply due to all of the bureaucratic bullshit. Disgusting bunch of trash elected to act on behalf of the American people... fucking filth pigs.


----------



## Metropolis (Mar 22, 2020)

At least there is some cheap gear in used market right now, because people are financially in bad position. Couple of items I saw were Ibanez RG3550 Prestige at 450€, and Engl Special Edition head at 790€, such bargains. It's really bad time to sell something and there is less buyers, I won't be personally buying or selling anything until the situation goes down a little bit.


----------



## NickS (Mar 22, 2020)

@High Plains Drifter Hang in their man. I hope you and your wife can find some peace in all of this.

My wife is a doctor, working at an urgent care clinic here in Seattle. So guess what she is dealing with everyday? In fact, she was supposed to be off this weekend and in Palm Springs with a couple of friends, but has instead gone in to work.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 22, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not really sure if those that have wished my wife and I well... understand how much that means to me at a time like this. I can't express my gratitude enough... just for giving a damn. Even my best friends haven't been as supportive. So for anyone reading my last several comments ( since I tbh have nowhere else to turn or to vent)... this is where we are now-
> 
> When my wife ( asst mgr) went in today, I told her to wear her mask/ respirator ( the cheap kind... nothing fancy). So she did but then contacted me a while ago saying that the store mgr told her that she wouldn't be permitted to wear it. So I called the State of Texas Health & Human Services to see see what they said. They told me that her employer couldn't forbid her from wearing one. But they also told me to contact the Texas Workforce Commission for specific details ( hmmm... not very reassuring). So I did.. and get this... They told me to contact the previous agency! So opens this revolving door of lack of knowledge and responsibility. The end result was that neither agency seemed 100% sure... but that according to the Civil Rights Division of the TWFC... her employer wasn't required to allow employees to wear protective equip ( this includes gloves as well fwiw). So then I contacted the Attorney General's office to report two more possible health violations that her employer is committing ( because I'm trying to do what I can as an individual since state govt agencies don't seem to want to be involved)... allowing huge numbers of people in the store ( my wife's est is 70-100 in the store at any given time), and serving/ preparing food. But in order to file a complaint I must submit my name and address which then becomes public record ( viewable by anyone). That leaves me feeling apprehensive due to her employer being able to easily connect the dots if they decide to start digging around and putting her at risk again of losing her job. At this point ( as advised by the AG's office), I've also contacted our local police dept ( busy busy busy... no way to get thru) as well as our local sheriff's dept... who in turn referred me to our local/ county Health Dept. I couldn't get thru to them either but left a msg for them to call me back about my complaints. No call back yet and I honestly don't even expect them to.
> 
> So here I am... not able to get anyone in my state to take responsibility or action... as a pandemic sweeps our nation, as thousands remain at risk, as thousands are spreading this virus... and absolutely no help from any agency.... agencies enacted to protect our rights and our health. Isn't government wonderful?!



Damn, that sucks; sorry to hear that.

What if you sent the complaint to me and I submitted it to TWFC so your address wouldn’t be associated with the complaint?


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 22, 2020)

Obsidian Soul said:


> I worked 69 hours for my job thanks to this crisis;next week will probably be the same.



Well there are 168 hours in the week, I suggest you get a second job.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 22, 2020)

NickS said:


> @High Plains Drifter Hang in their man. I hope you and your wife can find some peace in all of this.
> 
> My wife is a doctor, working at an urgent care clinic here in Seattle. So guess what she is dealing with everyday? In fact, she was supposed to be off this weekend and in Palm Springs with a couple of friends, but has instead gone in to work.



NickS- Thank you. Your comment serves as a reminder of how close to the front lines some of us really are. I genuinely hope that you and your wife remain safe and healthy throughout all of this. I also hope that Palm Springs will be a reality for her once this insanity levels out. 



tedtan said:


> Damn, that sucks; sorry to hear that.
> 
> What if you sent the complaint to me and I submitted it to TWFC so your address wouldn’t be associated with the complaint?



Your willingness to assist is truly humbling... Thank you so much. The sad fact is that her company ( according to several state agencies) isn't technically breaking any laws at this time.. at least not in a way that could bring any kind of disciplinary action against them. I feel that in an ethical sense, that they should absolutely allow employees to wear a mask and gloves but they just aren't.. not at this time anyway.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 22, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Your willingness to assist is truly humbling... Thank you so much. The sad fact is that her company ( according to several state agencies) isn't technically breaking any laws at this time.. at least not in a way that could bring any kind of disciplinary action against them. I feel that in an ethical sense, that they should absolutely allow employees to wear a mask and gloves but they just aren't.. not at this time anyway.



Ok, but do let me know if I can help.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 22, 2020)

I've been working from home since Friday 13th which is when the company sent out an email to everyone saying if you can, to start working from home starting Monday 16th. 

It's been fine for me but my gf works in a very small office (about 8 employees) and she really doesn't need to come into the office for any reason, but her dumbass secondary boss (not technically who she works for bit he is the other owner of the company and was in charge while her boss was in Florida and then quarantined) isn't taking this seriously at all and isn't offering everyone to work from home. Just seems like he wants everyone there so he can make shit-tier jokes and make light of every news announcement, even when both the fucking Prime Minister and Premier announce a state of emergency for Ontario. We're both really frustrated with him and her situation but I try to support her however I can. 

The good news is I bought a Switch 2 weeks before this started hitting the fan, so me and the gf are gonna stay busy playing Zelda, Fire Emblem, and Octopath Traveler for the foreseeable future. I also stocked up on toilet paper before everyone started hoarding it, today I went to the grocery store before any lines started and stocked up on dry and canned food, so we should be good on supplies for a while if for some reason fresh food becomes a problem. Almost every restaurant in our city is also doing deliveries or curbside pick-up so things are still going smoothly for now.

I recently got back into WH40K so this'll be a great time to start painting my minis. I'll also be able to catch up on my backlog of reading. I haven't been very busy with work so working from home is pretty leisurely, but luckily I do have a company car and can test/validate issues to stay busy. I'm already used to being a home body so as long as the food supply doesn't run out and we're waiting in bread lines then I'll be okay. I don't wanna jinx myself but maybe, if the stars align, I may start playing guitar again. 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there, seems like most people posting here realize that it's better to err on the side of caution. Stay safe, stay healthy, and above all else, stay sane. 

High Planes Drifter, best of luck to you and your wife. It's a shit situation but here's hoping it gets better for y'all.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 22, 2020)

I work in landscaping and so far we are deemed "essential" so we are good. The issue is the idiots we hire are not taking this seriously so we have to remind them all the time to clean out trucks, the shop, equipment, ect. 

The good news is there is nothing for my girlfriend and I to do on the weekends except for me to go over to her apartment, drink whiskey......and get frisky


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Mar 22, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Well there are 168 hours in the week, I suggest you get a second job.


I'll let you handle the other 99 hours,bud.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 22, 2020)

Obsidian Soul said:


> I'll let you handle the other 99 hours,bud.



To make it fair, I’ll split it with you 40/60.


----------



## Millul (Mar 23, 2020)

This is friggin' unbelievable, HPD...in the current situation, they do not allow her to wear a mask???
The local news station would have a blast with this...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 23, 2020)

Obsidian Soul said:


> I worked 69 hours for my job thanks to this crisis;next week will probably be the same.


Nice


----------



## p0ke (Mar 23, 2020)

Whew, my wife's boss contacted their upper management, and they basically replied "Good thing you contacted us, we'll make a new decision by tomorrow, but it definitely looks like your store should be closed too". So looks like she'll be staying home soon after all.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 23, 2020)

Millul said:


> This is friggin' unbelievable, HPD...in the current situation, they do not allow her to wear a mask???
> The local news station would have a blast with this...



Nope they don't! Their reasoning behind this is that they "don't want to incite panic in their customers". Of course I take it as more "We're fucking assholes who feel that profit is paramount over the health of our employees". I mean... the clueless delusional customers that are still pouring into that place daily should be the primary indicator that they're not going to lose sales anytime soon! You could put infected employees at the door... wheezing and coughing on customers as they come inside and I don't think even THAT would deter the vacationing parasites from coming in. Surprised no one has tried to guess who this beloved Texas company is yet. 

I told her the other day that if we ever recover from all of this, that she needs to tell them to suck it and quit. Unfortunately we're scared to do that right now given the vulnerability of everything. We're hoping that a memo might come soon... allowing employees to wear latex gloves and simple masks at the very least. My wife said that those still working there ( because several have quit lately as well as taking PTO) are developing pretty low morale... obviously. And yesterday she told me that one of her "girls" coughed right on my wife in her office... didn't cover her mouth or turn her head. Then she told me that she actually thinks that this girl did it intentionally to get my wife riled up... as she seems to be just about the only one taking the spreading of this virus seriously. Also the girl has a history of acting like a moron/ class clown so I wouldn't be surprised. Isn't that something?


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 23, 2020)

"Stay-at-home" has been decreed in MA from tomorrow to April 7. The definition of an essential service is fairly broad so my company's on-site workers will still be allowed to report. Of course, grocery stores & restaurants offering take-up may remain open, but it doesn't seem that package stores count. My wife just placed a large wine order for delivery.


----------



## Gmork (Mar 23, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Nope they don't! Their reasoning behind this is that they "don't want to incite panic in their customers". Of course I take it as more "We're fucking assholes who feel that profit is paramount over the health of our employees". I mean... the clueless delusional customers that are still pouring into that place daily should be the primary indicator that they're not going to lose sales anytime soon! You could put infected employees at the door... wheezing and coughing on customers as they come inside and I don't think even THAT would deter the vacationing parasites from coming in. Surprised no one has tried to guess who this beloved Texas company is yet.
> 
> I told her the other day that if we ever recover from all of this, that she needs to tell them to suck it and quit. Unfortunately we're scared to do that right now given the vulnerability of everything. We're hoping that a memo might come soon... allowing employees to wear latex gloves and simple masks at the very least. My wife said that those still working there ( because several have quit lately as well as taking PTO) are developing pretty low morale... obviously. And yesterday she told me that one of her "girls" coughed right on my wife in her office... didn't cover her mouth or turn her head. Then she told me that she actually thinks that this girl did it intentionally to get my wife riled up... as she seems to be just about the only one taking the spreading of this virus seriously. Also the girl has a history of acting like a moron/ class clown so I wouldn't be surprised. Isn't that something?


Thats fucked, well if we know what company it is we can all start bombarding the issue through social media, try to get a movement going in hopes they will get enough flack that it may force their hand


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 23, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> I recently got back into WH40K so this'll be a great time to start painting my minis.




My plan for this week of isolation is to build a leman russ every day. Getting through the backlog is at least a small silver lining to all this.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 23, 2020)

Gmork said:


> Thats fucked, well if we know what company it is we can all start bombarding the issue through social media, try to get a movement going in hopes they will get enough flack that it may force their hand





Millul said:


> This is friggin' unbelievable, HPD...in the current situation, they do not allow her to wear a mask???
> The local news station would have a blast with this...



I told her about this and she stated that she'd be scared of creating a media-based witch hunt that might in turn come back to bite her in the ass. As with most issues, I want to respect her wishes and allow her to handle things as she feels best. I think too that the thought of rising up against the company that otherwise has taken good care of her financially, does not necessarily appeal to her and I certainly understand that. 

Fortunately, as of yesterday they told her that they are temporarily cutting back her hours which she is VERY happy about. That lessens her exposure, keeps her employed, and subsequently brings her some degree of relief. She's hoping that with possible implementations of new state/ federal directives, that her employer will continue to amend their policies to more aggressively protect the health and well-being of their employees. We'll just have to see.

Maybe worth mentioning here as well, is that I believe that our mindset is evolving. I'm seeing a change in the way that we think and conduct ourselves. We've wiped away the tears and as we continue to digest this new reality and forge ahead... there's now more of an acceptance ( ?) of what we cannot change. My wife and I are not becoming complacent nor are we being any less proactive in the way that we protect ourselves and limit our exposure. But I think that we're understanding more now, that the anxiety and fear that encompassed us recently, isn't a viable nor healthy way to live. We've come to terms with the uncertainty and potential that our lives might instantaneously be turned upside down as a result of all of this. But we also are beginning to realize that our fears cannot dictate our daily solace. 

And with my wife being home more now, who knows what tomorrow may bring? As much as I'm exposing her to all my horrible music and shoving my wiener in her face... divorce may indeed become a reality soon as well... further presenting her with new and exciting opportunities.


----------



## valkyrie (Mar 23, 2020)

I study in Korea and was not stoked to fly back in early February. Whole family acted like I was flying to certain death, but ironically it seems like here is quite a bit safer at this point. school is online and most places won't let you inside without a mask on, but other than that things are starting to normalize.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 24, 2020)

Electric Wizard said:


> My plan for this week of isolation is to build a leman russ every day. Getting through the backlog is at least a small silver lining to all this.



Trying to finish a BloodBowl team for a friend, then realised even though he lives a mile from me, I won’t really be able to hand it over to him???


----------



## p0ke (Mar 24, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> And with my wife being home more now, who knows what tomorrow may bring? As much as I'm exposing her to all my horrible music and shoving my wiener in her face... divorce may indeed become a reality soon as well... further presenting her with new and exciting opportunities.



That's one thing I'm a little afraid of. I'm 110% it's not gonna cause us to divorce, but it could cause us to need some distance after the situation settles... Luckily we have a big house and a decent back yard, so there's room for everyone to do their own thing in peace too. I've also made some pretty good progress with sorting out the basement (which has mostly been storage so far), so soon we'll basically have two living rooms.


----------



## Daniel_91au (Mar 24, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I told her about this and she stated that she'd be scared of creating a media-based witch hunt that might in turn come back to bite her in the ass. As with most issues, I want to respect her wishes and allow her to handle things as she feels best. I think too that the thought of rising up against the company that otherwise has taken good care of her financially, does not necessarily appeal to her and I certainly understand that.
> 
> Fortunately, as of yesterday they told her that they are temporarily cutting back her hours which she is VERY happy about. That lessens her exposure, keeps her employed, and subsequently brings her some degree of relief. She's hoping that with possible implementations of new state/ federal directives, that her employer will continue to amend their policies to more aggressively protect the health and well-being of their employees. We'll just have to see.
> 
> ...



I hope you are doing well, glad to hear that your mindset is evolving to take on new challenges calmly. That is the one thing that is going to get us all through this safely and peacefully. Thoughts go out to you in Texas from Australia.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 24, 2020)

So just some updates here from Ontario.

The Premier has mandated that all non-essential businesses close down for the next 14 days. They've release a list of what they deem as essential - oddly beer and liquor stores are "essential".... ??????

Anyway, basically all businesses that keep the money moving and businesses that support the businesses that keep the money moving have been deemed essential, along with grocery stores, pharmacies and health care providers.

Also, the Ontario government mandated that electricity rates be fixed at off-peak rates for the next 45 days, which equates to an average cost of 10.1 cents/kwh.

My work has been under a Work From Home order from our corporate overlords since early last week so I've been working from home since then... I tell you... the isolation is real.

On the bright side, now that I'm not commuting 4 hours a day, I'm getting more sleep and practicing guitar more. I've had several "Ah-ha" moments since last week and I'm now starting to understand the fretboard way more than I ever did before. Looking forward to when I fully grasp things and can navigate the fretboard much more fluidly and actually solo & improvise competently.


----------



## NickS (Mar 24, 2020)

All of Washington state is now under the same kind of stay home order, sounds like for at least the next 14 days. Except for "essential" businesses, of which the list is quite extensive. Looks like they are following the lead of California and others, and even stores like Home Depot are still open. I'm a stay-at-home dad so realistically not much has changed for me.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 24, 2020)

Over here staying at home is just adviced and not enforced by law yet. I hope that'll be enough to keep most people quarantined, so we can keep judging for ourselves what's safe and what's not... Seems like a bunch of people just don't get it though.

I ended my daughters daycare contract today - she's been at a private daycare thing for two years and it was really heartbreaking to have to end it this way. She was gonna stay there until summer and start in a normal kindergarten in the autumn, but now she'll just be at home until autumn... It saves us a whole bunch of money, and since my wife won't be working it doesn't really make sense to pay someone to take care of her. I'm mainly just sad for the people running the place - I'm basically removing 1/4 of their income (though some expenses also shrink, so they don't directly loose a quarter of the money).


----------



## tedtan (Mar 24, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I told her about this and she stated that she'd be scared of creating a media-based witch hunt that might in turn come back to bite her in the ass. As with most issues, I want to respect her wishes and allow her to handle things as she feels best. I think too that the thought of rising up against the company that otherwise has taken good care of her financially, does not necessarily appeal to her and I certainly understand that.
> 
> Fortunately, as of yesterday they told her that they are temporarily cutting back her hours which she is VERY happy about. That lessens her exposure, keeps her employed, and subsequently brings her some degree of relief. She's hoping that with possible implementations of new state/ federal directives, that her employer will continue to amend their policies to more aggressively protect the health and well-being of their employees. We'll just have to see.
> 
> ...



Texas doesn't appear to be willing to issue a statewide lock down, but several counties have: Dallas County (Dallas), Harris County (Houston), Bexar County (San Antonio), and Galveston County (Galveston and League City) at present, so maybe Travis County (Austin) and El Paso County (El Paso) will follow suit shortly.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 24, 2020)

tedtan said:


> Texas doesn't appear to be willing to issue a statewide lock down, but several counties have: Dallas County (Dallas), Harris County (Houston), Bexar County (San Antonio), and Galveston County (Galveston and League City) at present, so maybe Travis County (Austin) and El Paso County (El Paso) will follow suit shortly.



We can hope. My fear is that with Texas being Texas... that they will soon take cues from other states or from the federal govt that in order to save the economy we must get back to business as usual and let the bodies hit the floor. And as much as I hate that, I also understand it. I don't think that many halfway coherent people are in the mindset that they will be able to avoid catching the virus... just that many of us would dearly like to go as long as possible without catching it. Others... like friends of mine, really don't seem to care about any of this much at all. Due to my health I truly feel as if my days are numbered... not a gloom & doom scenario but rather a distinct possibility that follows me around lately. Back when I was younger and healthy, I would've thought "Bring it on! I'll kick it's ass!". Realistically though at this point ion my life, I feel like this thing could very well take me out... without a doubt. ( Maybe a song in there... lots of stuff about this virus rhymes!)


----------



## watson503 (Mar 24, 2020)

One of my best friends contacted me last night, his father had called him and had been feeling very sick so asked his son to come over and take him to the hospital...they got there and he was diagnosed with pneumonia in both lungs and ended-up testing positive for coronavirus. Waiting to hear an update now and hoping for the best.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 24, 2020)

Nicki said:


> So just some updates here from Ontario.
> 
> The Premier has mandated that all non-essential businesses close down for the next 14 days. They've release a list of what they deem as essential - oddly beer and liquor stores are "essential".... ??????
> 
> ...


Well fuck bud, we're not gonna ride this thing out sober. 

Also do you commute from Barrie to the GTA everyday?! You absolute mad lad.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 25, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Well fuck bud, we're not gonna ride this thing out sober.
> 
> Also do you commute from Barrie to the GTA everyday?! You absolute mad lad.


I do! It doesn't actually bother me. I get to sleep on the train in the morning and my commute at night recently has been learning to speak Japanese (wife's brother lives in Japan and he has 3 kids so I'd like to talk to them via skype in Japanese). I get lots of downtime thanks to the long commute.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 25, 2020)

Forgot about the train, thought you drove down the 400. 

My gf started working from home yesterday. After 1 day and 2 nights it's even more clear how small our house is. I may have to put a ban on playing Mario Kart together lest one of us kills the other.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 25, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Forgot about the train, thought you drove down the 400.
> 
> My gf started working from home yesterday. After 1 day and 2 nights it's even more clear how small our house is. I may have to put a ban on playing Mario Kart together lest one of us kills the other.


Yeah I'd be a proper lunatic if I drove the 400 every day. I have to do that drive into work maybe twice per year and all it really saves me is 30 minutes but it adds a whole load of headache... Not worth the 30 minute savings TBH.


----------



## Daniel_91au (Mar 25, 2020)

Gmork said:


> Just want to say that i hope all of you and your families are safe and getting by ok in these crazy times.
> Just waiting for it to hit over here on vancouver island on the west coast.



Thanks Gmork, held on to my job so far in Australia but a full lockdown looks like it will be here soon enough. I am feeling for a lot of people who didn't have much already and having their lives torn inside out. On the positive side there are many people trying to adapt and come up with new ways to keep their families fed and make a living.


----------



## Kaura (Mar 25, 2020)

Ugh, just took a trip to the kiosk at the end of the street. Saw two different groups of 8.10 kids hanging around. I really wish the government sets the army on the streets and removes all these idiots from the streets.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 25, 2020)

Kaura said:


> Ugh, just took a trip to the kiosk at the end of the street. Saw two different groups of 8.10 kids hanging around. I really wish the government sets the army on the streets and removes all these idiots from the streets.



Their parents need to take responsibility, but that's easier said than done... 

More restrictions coming as I write this though - they're essentially closing of the capital city area for three weeks because that's where most of the infected are. Good move, imo.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 25, 2020)

Fuck the US! I'm moving into p0ke's basement... I'll bring guitar strings and beef jerky.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 25, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Fuck the US! I'm moving into p0ke's basement... I'll bring guitar strings and beef jerky.



Take me with you. I'll move in the attic!
- Come on everyone! Party at p0ke's house!


----------



## Gmork (Mar 25, 2020)

Ive got beer and a ps4!


----------



## bostjan (Mar 25, 2020)

I haven't been around here much. Been really busy. No coronavirus that I know of in our household, just a whole lot of work.

I had an album slated to release April 1st.  Kind of bad timing, but, as long as that's one of my biggest problems, I will be doing great.

Vermont goes on lockdown this evening, but I have a special ID card for work so that I can get there and back.

These are incredible times.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 26, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Take me with you. I'll move in the attic!
> - Come on everyone! Party at p0ke's house!





Gmork said:


> Ive got beer and a ps4!



I couldn't find any flights to Finland so I decided to build a rowboat. Unfortunately Home Depot is limiting me to one plank per visit so prob gonna be a while until I can get there.


----------



## Kaura (Mar 26, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Fuck the US! I'm moving into p0ke's basement... I'll bring guitar strings and beef jerky.



I come and steal that beef jerky. 

In other news, just woke up and read that Southern-Finland got locked down. And I live here.


----------



## NotDonVito (Mar 26, 2020)

Kaura said:


> In other news, just woke up and read that Southern-Finland got locked down. And I live here.


“Close the borders down!” - Don Vito(1:27)


----------



## Oilid (Mar 26, 2020)

Say it with music!

Share!


----------



## p0ke (Mar 26, 2020)

Lol @ @High Plains Drifter & @c7spheres  I think my wife might have something to say about that 

But yeah, I think we're doing the right thing. For example comparing to Sweden - they already have more than 70 corona deaths according to the news, Finland has 3. Yes, Sweden has a slightly bigger population too, but that can't be the only explanation for the death count being more than 20x.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 26, 2020)

With no scheduled evening activities anymore, I keep forgetting which day of the week it is.

How long will it be before all of the television shows shut down filming? I don't usually watch much TV, myself, but I'm afraid that my wife will go crazy cooped up in the house without anything to do.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 26, 2020)

p0ke said:


> But yeah, I think we're doing the right thing. For example comparing to Sweden - they already have more than 70 corona deaths according to the news, Finland has 3. Yes, Sweden has a slightly bigger population too, but that can't be the only explanation for the death count being more than 20x.



Looking at the statistics, it looks like Sweden is ahead of Finland timing wise by a week or so. When Sweden were at ~950 confirmed cases (like Finland are now) they were at 2 deaths only. I don't want to sound morbid, but I think you guys will get your share of deaths as well, unfortunately. Btw you actually seem to be at 5 now, 2 more today.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 26, 2020)

gnoll said:


> Looking at the statistics, it looks like Sweden is ahead of Finland timing wise by a week or so. When Sweden were at ~950 confirmed cases (like Finland are now) they were at 2 deaths only. I don't want to sound morbid, but I think you guys will get your share of deaths as well, unfortunately. Btw you actually seem to be at 5 now, 2 more today.



Yeah, I don't doubt that the worst is still ahead (and yeah, I missed today's count, they only mentioned Sweden on the news because it's escalating rapidly there atm). Maybe it was an unfair comparison.
I don't know how many people get tested in Sweden, but over here they pretty much only test those in critical condition. Since I don't know the testing conventions in Sweden, I wasn't relying on the deaths/infections ratio but rather deaths/time, because you'd think the disease would hit both countries roughly around the same time. I could be totally wrong, I'm no scientist, but that's my hunch anyway.

Also, I have relatives in Sweden and according to what I'm hearing, it basically sounds like the government is sticking their heads in the sand and hoping it just goes away.



Kaura said:


> In other news, just woke up and read that Southern-Finland got locked down. And I live here.



Well, not quite yet, I think it'll come into effect the day after tomorrow or something. So you can still escape  
But realistically speaking, no-one _*has to *_travel in or out of there - there's nothing there or outside that people couldn't live a few weeks without. And there's exceptions for work and seeing family etc. so they're basically only limiting the people who travel for leisure.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 26, 2020)

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I don't doubt that the worst is still ahead (and yeah, I missed today's count, they only mentioned Sweden on the news because it's escalating rapidly there atm). Maybe it was an unfair comparison.
> I don't know how many people get tested in Sweden, but over here they pretty much only test those in critical condition. Since I don't know the testing conventions in Sweden, I wasn't relying on the deaths/infections ratio but rather deaths/time, because you'd think the disease would hit both countries roughly around the same time. I could be totally wrong, I'm no scientist, but that's my hunch anyway.



I think it was a bit unfair, maybe because I am Swedish lol...

Deaths and patients in intensive care seem to have started taking off a bit in the last few days, yeah. But I think it's a bit of a natural progression unfortunately. It takes a while for people to get worse and die.



p0ke said:


> Also, I have relatives in Sweden and according to what I'm hearing, it basically sounds like the government is sticking their heads in the sand and hoping it just goes away.



Sounds like they don't agree with the softer line Sweden is taking on restrictions and closings of things. It's hard to say right now what's the right or wrong move, but I don't think anyone is sticking their head in the sand. Bit hard to do that with this shit going on.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 26, 2020)

Sans link... but news out of NYC is pretty grim today...some people waiting days for tests... turned away due to the overload. The stories are absolutely heartbreaking and awfully damned frightening to say the least. 13 dead in less than 24 hrs? Appears the 3 main hospitals in NYC are very quickly losing control.. 

Was out today casing the grocery store to get an idea of what to expect when we try to grab a couple essentials tomorrow morning. But Jesus... saw one woman with a mask out of prob 40-50 people. And Fuuuck... all so close together... just shopping like any normal day. Saw the same at Lowe's... maybe another 30 or so people... all crowding outdoor nursery area and inside... buying plants and landscape stuff cause springtime! I was there to get a/c filters and aluminum tape... only dude in there with a mask. Registers now have plexiglass sneeze-guard type shields. I used cash and told her to keep the change lol. She looked at me like I was crazy... I mean, I am but still. I honestly don't even wanna know the stats around me. I know we're spreading it rampantly down here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2020)

bostjan said:


> With no scheduled evening activities anymore, I keep forgetting which day of the week it is.
> 
> How long will it be before all of the television shows shut down filming? I don't usually watch much TV, myself, but I'm afraid that my wife will go crazy cooped up in the house without anything to do.



Stuff is usually taped months in advance, so we probably won't see an impact until next year, barring certain reality TV programs.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 27, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Was out today casing the grocery store to get an idea of what to expect when we try to grab a couple essentials tomorrow morning. But Jesus... saw one woman with a mask out of prob 40-50 people. And Fuuuck... all so close together... just shopping like any normal day. Saw the same at Lowe's... maybe another 30 or so people... all crowding outdoor nursery area and inside... buying plants and landscape stuff cause springtime! I was there to get a/c filters and aluminum tape... only dude in there with a mask. Registers now have plexiglass sneeze-guard type shields. I used cash and told her to keep the change lol. She looked at me like I was crazy... I mean, I am but still. I honestly don't even wanna know the stats around me. I know we're spreading it rampantly down here.



At least here, people mostly keep their distance when grocery shopping, only the old people are still trying to run you over with their shopping carts. That's the most annoying part to me - the whole idea of this quarantine and other limitations is to protect the elderly and people who are particularly sensitive to the symptoms and then they're acting as if they're being punished. Basically rebelling by doing all the things they're told not to. I mean, come on...

I don't wear a mask either, but I do wear gloves when grocery shopping now. The store I go to has had other customers every time I've gone there recently, but no more than 10 and like I said most people keep their distance quite well.
Last time I went, some teens buying energy drinks started pretend-coughing next to me (apparently to make fun of me because I wore gloves), so I told them "dude, if you actually had the virus, you'd be at home sucking your mom's tit right now". So they quit doing that 



gnoll said:


> Sounds like they don't agree with the softer line Sweden is taking on restrictions and closings of things. It's hard to say right now what's the right or wrong move, but I don't think anyone is sticking their head in the sand. Bit hard to do that with this shit going on.



Well, I'm actually the one who's not agreeing, my relatives don't seem to care much. I just think much tighter restrictions should've been placed much earlier over there as well. Sure, I don't know what the best option might be in the long run, and what works for one country doesn't necessarily work for another. The economy here will be taking a hard hit from everything closing, that's for sure, but ultimately it's the responsible thing to do IMO. Economics can be dealt with once we know who'll be left to deal with it...


----------



## broj15 (Mar 27, 2020)

Welp, decided to "suck it up" and go back to work today after taking last week off. I just felt really terrible that the rest of my team were there putting themselves at risk to get what little money we could so that everyone (including me) would still have some kind of paycheck while we were inevitably closed.
And upon arriving I was informed that we're actually gonna close after this weekend for atleast a month after it was announced that unemployment benefits would be bumped up to 100% for the time being. Still gonna suck considering that will only cover my hourly pay and not what I make on tips, which is about 40% of my income, but between that and the stimulus check I should be able to get by. The way I figure it, is if I'm not going out and spending money because everything is closed then it should all even out, atleast for the time being.
Honestly after reading some of y'all's experiences on here I must say that I am infinitely grateful for my employer. Today at our meeting he made it very clear to everyone that while we're closed down he'd do everything he could if we need any additional financial assistance, whether it's an interest free personal loan from him, or even a gift card to the grocery store, he didn't care. In addition to that he told us all that he's been stock piling non-perishables to divide up amongst the staff even before things started looking bad, in addition to all the milk, eggs, and other perishable items that would go bad by the time we reopen the restaurant. He's also gonna fill out everyone's unemployment paperwork for us to help expedite the process so we can all get paid asap.

So now that I'll have a basically guilt free month off of work I'm already brainstorming about what I wanna do to keep myself from going stir crazy in my apartment. Definitely gonna do alot of *deep* hiking, and I already made a workout chart that I'm gonna start using tomorrow morning.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 27, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sans link... but news out of NYC is pretty grim today...some people waiting days for tests... turned away due to the overload. The stories are absolutely heartbreaking and awfully damned frightening to say the least. 13 dead in less than 24 hrs? Appears the 3 main hospitals in NYC are very quickly losing control..
> 
> Was out today casing the grocery store to get an idea of what to expect when we try to grab a couple essentials tomorrow morning. But Jesus... saw one woman with a mask out of prob 40-50 people. And Fuuuck... all so close together... just shopping like any normal day. Saw the same at Lowe's... maybe another 30 or so people... all crowding outdoor nursery area and inside... buying plants and landscape stuff cause springtime! I was there to get a/c filters and aluminum tape... only dude in there with a mask. Registers now have plexiglass sneeze-guard type shields. I used cash and told her to keep the change lol. She looked at me like I was crazy... I mean, I am but still. I honestly don't even wanna know the stats around me. I know we're spreading it rampantly down here.



Just responding to what you said about old people in the grocery store: not sure how many other cities are enacting this policy, but in the city they've dedicated the first hour (6am-7am) at most of the grocery stores exclusively to the elderly and those with compromised immune systems and pre-existing conditions. I guess the thinking is that 1) it cuts down on the amount of people they'll be exposed to, and 2) if the stores are getting additional cleaning measures overnight then these people who get to shop first will, in theory, get the cleanest store with the lowest amount of exposure. 

As far as grocery stores in general go people have actually been surprisingly civil here. I say surprising, because st. Louis has a bit of a reputation for being well... Less than civil lol. I've been out a couple times since last Friday and both times everyone was trying to be as respectful of eacho space as they could. Of course it's a big city with alot of people, so some close contact is unavoidable, but you could tell that people were trying.
Actually my only negative experience was when I was standing inline to get toilet paper (they had the aisle roped off to avoid ppl acting crazy). An actual WAL MART EMPLOYEE whipped his phone out and started filming the line while pointing at laughing at all of us. So of course my initial reaction was to get my phone out and start filming and laughing at him. Still debating on sending the video to Walmart corporate to get his dumb ass fired. When alot of people are out of work right now it just pisses me off that someone like that still has a job.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 27, 2020)

broj15 said:


> Just responding to what you said about old people in the grocery store: not sure how many other cities are enacting this policy, but in the city they've dedicated the first hour (6am-7am) at most of the grocery stores exclusively to the elderly and those with compromised immune systems and pre-existing conditions.



They're doing this here in AZ. They're limiting everyone to 1 package so just get the biggest package available. I can't believe this TP thing is still an issue. Apparently this is going to be the currency of the future.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 27, 2020)

p0ke said:


> At least here, people mostly keep their distance when grocery shopping, only the old people are still trying to run you over with their shopping carts. That's the most annoying part to me - the whole idea of this quarantine and other limitations is to protect the elderly and people who are particularly sensitive to the symptoms and then they're acting as if they're being punished. Basically rebelling by doing all the things they're told not to. I mean, come on...
> 
> I don't wear a mask either, but I do wear gloves when grocery shopping now. The store I go to has had other customers every time I've gone there recently, but no more than 10 and like I said most people keep their distance quite well.
> Last time I went, some teens buying energy drinks started pretend-coughing next to me (apparently to make fun of me because I wore gloves), so I told them "dude, if you actually had the virus, you'd be at home sucking your mom's tit right now". So they quit doing that
> ...





broj15 said:


> Just responding to what you said about old people in the grocery store: not sure how many other cities are enacting this policy, but in the city they've dedicated the first hour (6am-7am) at most of the grocery stores exclusively to the elderly and those with compromised immune systems and pre-existing conditions. I guess the thinking is that 1) it cuts down on the amount of people they'll be exposed to, and 2) if the stores are getting additional cleaning measures overnight then these people who get to shop first will, in theory, get the cleanest store with the lowest amount of exposure.
> 
> As far as grocery stores in general go people have actually been surprisingly civil here. I say surprising, because st. Louis has a bit of a reputation for being well... Less than civil lol. I've been out a couple times since last Friday and both times everyone was trying to be as respectful of eacho space as they could. Of course it's a big city with alot of people, so some close contact is unavoidable, but you could tell that people were trying.
> Actually my only negative experience was when I was standing inline to get toilet paper (they had the aisle roped off to avoid ppl acting crazy). An actual WAL MART EMPLOYEE whipped his phone out and started filming the line while pointing at laughing at all of us. So of course my initial reaction was to get my phone out and start filming and laughing at him. Still debating on sending the video to Walmart corporate to get his dumb ass fired. When alot of people are out of work right now it just pisses me off that someone like that still has a job.



I don't think I'd attempt to get someone fired right now in this economy. Certainly that was insensitive and immature of the Wmrt employee but these are unprecedented times for all of us and there's still many ppl people that just don't get it. Walmart in particular, employs a lot of people that otherwise don't qualify for many other jobs. Keep him there at Wmrt cause the alternative is likely that he'd wind up at a fast-food place and I sure as hell wouldn't want that guy preparing meals for anyone lol. Not sure that corporate would care much anyway since they deal with literally hundreds of complaints like this each and every day. 

They're being civil here too ( well... not any LESS civil than normal anyway). But that's because in the minds of Texans "this whole thing is complete nonsense and we'll never see the virus here... not like it's China or New York City! Gotta buy buy buy all the fixins' for our big party this weekend. We ain't skeered and we sure as hell ain't gonna be inconvenienced by a harmless flu bug!!" Absolute LUNACY and DELUSION! SO many Texans are shit when it comes to anything that challenges their intellect or their routine. Oh, and ZERO distancing here... not even a fleeting thought of maintaining distance from others. What my wife and I see daily indicates that the pigs around here don't even care to understand hygiene, personal space, morality, etc. It's a cluster-fuck of ignorance and disregard where I live. 

But yeah... stores aren't implementing any kind of procedures to prioritize elderly or sick people ( not that I've seen or heard about). Appears that anyone can go grocery shopping as soon as the store opens at 8am. My wife and I are going to be there and have a game plan to run thru there pretty quickly. We're fairly efficient shoppers to begin with. My only concern is that they may be out of some of the things we need but we'll manage regardless. I'm hoping that they'll limit the number of people going into the store but I doubt it. We'll be wearing PPE and will be sanitizing as we go. All groceries that come into our house, go thru a decontamination process in our garage prior to bringing inside ( as well as our clothing, ourselves, etc). We're getting pretty good at this process and live each day actively washing/ sanitizing/ disinfecting everything that we come into contact with. I'm highly OCD regardless of all this mess, so stepping up my game comes naturally. Been thinking about doing "a day in the life" kind of thread but I dunno. Y'all would be like "Um... This dude is insane!" lol. 

Also, broj15- That's pretty damned cool and compassionate of your employer. Sounds like a guy with a great deal of integrity.

EDIT> Good morning c7spheres! Hope all is well.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 27, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> They're doing this here in AZ. They're limiting everyone to 1 package so just get the biggest package available. I can't believe this TP thing is still an issue. Apparently this is going to be the currency of the future.



Man, the way I see it if we're all supposed to be staying home anyways if/when it comes down to it I'll just shower after I take a shit


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 27, 2020)

Not sure if it made the news yet, but yesterday at the end of the work day we got an email from the CEO with a video explaining that they're going to have to cut the pay of salaried workers by 20% (30% for executives) starting April 1st until we're back at the office, to be paid back in a lump sum with interest at the end of this year or early next year. I'm totally fine with this as my situation doesn't depend on me getting that 20%, but I do hope the rest of the salaried employees are in the same boat. We're all expected to still work from home but it's not as good of a deal for the folks in our manufacturing plants and the salaried employees there. I'm pretty sure the hourly workers are all just expected to go on EI and to get a hold of the stimulus package, while the salaried people who can't work from home (manufacturing, etc) will get a 25% pay cut without the lump sum repaid at the end of the year.

I'm anxious to get through this first wave of the outbreak but I really don't know where this is gonna go in the summer and fall. I'm fully expecting that we'll be dealing with this for the next year, but really I'm basing that off of a few articles I've read and from talking with my neighbour.


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 27, 2020)

It's a weird situation for me in the UK.

So nationally, there's a Germany-style lockdown where we're only supposed to leave our homes for:
- Food, as infrequently as possible
- One exercise a day
- Going to work if you can't work from home and/or are on the 'critical/essential worker' list

And we must practice social distancing; groups of 3+ are banned and you risk fines or worse for disobeying that.

Now, I work in finance and so I come under 'critical workers' as it includes paying customers money they need, etc. Work did not until at least very recently have any working from home provisions in place, and we can't use our own PCs/laptops, we have to use ones they provide us for security reasons. They're in the process of procuring said laptops but I've no idea how I'll be able to do the work I do remotely and I can't ring clients from my own phone as they have to be recorded. 

Then yesterday we had to be evacuated, most likely as an employee tested positive for covid-19 meaning the building will need a deep clean and is closed for the foreseeable. What this means now is the laptops might have to be delivered to us at our homes. I'll still be able to do sod all, most likely. It's weird. I actually do hope I get given work because then I'll have to structure my days rather than waste them.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 27, 2020)

broj15 said:


> Actually my only negative experience was when I was standing inline to get toilet paper (they had the aisle roped off to avoid ppl acting crazy). An actual WAL MART EMPLOYEE whipped his phone out and started filming the line while pointing at laughing at all of us. So of course my initial reaction was to get my phone out and start filming and laughing at him. Still debating on sending the video to Walmart corporate to get his dumb ass fired. When alot of people are out of work right now it just pisses me off that someone like that still has a job.



Do it, he deserves it under the current circumstances.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m actually pretty shocked how generous and flexible my company is being. 

I have three offers on the table:

- Work and get a 20% incentive bonus, that's 20% across all my pay. 
- Don’t work for two weeks, get full pay.
- Don’t work for one month, get 60% pay. 

Additionally they're letting us schedule all available PTO for whenever we want, so I could throw all six weeks of vacation down right now. 

Decisions, decisions. 

I really wish I hadn't just sunk a ton of money into home improvements, or I'd take the month+.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't agree with reporting Walmart-guy to corporate and I don't see how that would be beneficial to anyone. I assume the guy was pretty young but regardless... a LOT of people aren't yet taking this thing seriously and that's understandable for someone who's young and possibly uneducated. Plus the fact that retail workers generally work hard for very little compensation or appreciation... so there sometimes has to be a "release valve" somewhere at some point. Plus the fact that laughing can also be a means to cope or hide when you're scared. Before this thing is all over, I'll bet that he's going to lose a family member or friend and quite possibly might have to battle this virus himself. That can be a major wake-up call and just as it's realistic to be "young and dumb", it's also a reality that with life-experience and tragedy comes life lessons. Dude didn't try to maliciously try to harm someone.. He made a dumb mistake.

Am I defending him? Absolutely not... quite obviously. I just think that we need to be compassionate as we can be during times like this. I think that broj15 did a great job in turning the tables when he recorded the dude and laughed back at him. Sometimes that's all the wake up call that someone needs. And if it wasn't a wake up call, I'm pretty sure that the guy is going to have one real soon. Please don't take my opinion as any degree of disrespect. Under less dire circumstances, I'd generally agree that his boss be notified ( although not corporate). Store manager would be a better resource imo since they'd be more likely to levy disciplinary action or write-up as opposed to just outright firing the guy. Everyone deserves a break at times and in the upcoming economy, this dude ( with maybe a kid or family to support) prob deserves one now.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 27, 2020)

I was thinking of reporting to the store manager rather than to corporate when I posted because the guy has shown to lack the maturity and people skills necessary to work in a public facing position at this point. But I don't necessarily mean he needs to be fired; a good chewing out by his manager followed by a change in his position to loading dock, warehouse, late night shelf stocker, toilet cleaner, etc. would make the point.


----------



## NotDonVito (Mar 27, 2020)

Bitch at the grocery store in a mask + gloves patted me on the back to ask if I was in line(I was only buying some gum at the checkout). Shows you where some people's logic is right now


----------



## Kaura (Mar 27, 2020)

NotDonVito said:


> Bitch at the grocery store in a mask + gloves patted me on the back to ask if I was in line(I was only buying some gum at the checkout). Shows you where some people's logic is right now



But the real question is that is the leprechaun cancelled?


----------



## NotDonVito (Mar 27, 2020)

Kaura said:


> But the real question is that is the leprechaun cancelled?



The leprechaun fears no virus, only the flute.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 27, 2020)

NotDonVito said:


> Bitch at the grocery store in a mask + gloves patted me on the back to ask if I was in line(I was only buying some gum at the checkout). Shows you where some people's logic is right now



This reminds me of the delightful chap wearing a mask at the airport a few weeks ago. Didn't wash his hands after using the bathroom (bonus points for balancing his sunglasses on top of the urinal.) I was mortified to see that he was on my flight. I'm not personally worried about getting the virus myself, as I'm more than likely to handle it fine and I have zero desire to go out any time soon (even before the virus, I stay home 90% of the time.) I'm super scared of getting it and passing it on to my fiance's grandparents, however, and I think it's remarkable that this guy had the forethought to buy/wear over-priced masks, but was keen on putting his bare hands all over everything and not washing his damn hands.

It's particularly scary because that's just the one guy I saw, never mind the millions of others who either just don't give a fuck or the ones who are just like him... The ones who think a mask and/or gloves will prevent you from spreading/catching that shit. It's like, congrats, you spent $60 on a mask that won't even really help you... Enjoy the COVID you just got all over your hands that you'll most definitely touch your face with later on.

People's priorities are so skewed and strange, and they seem to think dumb little paper masks and gloves make them immune. Isn't there a term for that? The people who wear gloves and think they're invincible despite being actually dirtier because they don't change the gloves and also don't practice regular hygiene because "da gluvs stahped it?" 

This world is fucked because we're only as safe as our least considerate person in our communities... With all these stupid fucks going around licking shit for the lulz at walmart, that goes to show me that we're not going to reasonably contain it any time soon. THAT'S what's scary. The fact that we're relying on the stupid public to keep our loved ones safe. I trust myself and a large chunk of the average public to be good, but there are enough dumb ones that this is a real threat to both me and my/your loved ones


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 27, 2020)

Y'all see this shit where social media influencers (fucking hate the term, for what it's worth) are licking public toilet seats as some kinda covid challenge? 

LICKING. *PUBLIC. TOILET. SEATS. 
*
Legitimately hope those plastic fuck heads contract it, don't give it to anyone else, and die.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 27, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Y'all see this shit where social media influencers (fucking hate the term, for what it's worth) are licking public toilet seats as some kinda covid challenge?
> 
> LICKING. *PUBLIC. TOILET. SEATS.
> *
> Legitimately hope those plastic fuck heads contract it, don't give it to anyone else, and die.



I hate wishing death on others, but I agree. That's not even cool when there's not a fucking disease floating around. THOSE people are the weakest link and what you should fear. People willing to lick toilet seats for lulz and views are straight worm food as far as I'm concerned. They should be perma-banned from making income on whatever platform they're using to teach them a lesson. Can't be well behaved in a worldwide crisis, you deserve no free easy money. Get a real job.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 27, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Y'all see this shit where social media influencers (fucking hate the term, for what it's worth) are licking public toilet seats as some kinda covid challenge?
> 
> LICKING. *PUBLIC. TOILET. SEATS.
> *
> Legitimately hope those plastic fuck heads contract it, don't give it to anyone else, and die.





Señor Voorhees said:


> I hate wishing death on others, but I agree. That's not even cool when there's not a fucking disease floating around. THOSE people are the weakest link and what you should fear. People willing to lick toilet seats for lulz and views are straight worm food as far as I'm concerned. They should be perma-banned from making income on whatever platform they're using to teach them a lesson. Can't be well behaved in a worldwide crisis, you deserve no free easy money. Get a real job.



The girl that I saw on TV doing this is probably so stupid she'll legitimately wonder why nobody wants to go out with her or kiss her when she gets older. That's some nasty stuff. 
- I think people doing this should be fined or arrested and charged with both self and public endagerment.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe she thinks the hepatitis virus is like the bouncer of viruses, and won't let any others in.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 31, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Maybe she thinks the hepatitis virus is like the bouncer of viruses, and won't let any others in.


----------



## blacai (Mar 31, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Y'all see this shit where social media influencers (fucking hate the term, for what it's worth) are licking public toilet seats as some kinda covid challenge?
> 
> LICKING. *PUBLIC. TOILET. SEATS.
> *
> Legitimately hope those plastic fuck heads contract it, don't give it to anyone else, and die.


https://nypost.com/2020/03/25/influ...alized-with-coronavirus-after-licking-toilet/


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 31, 2020)

The schadenfreude is real.

Edit: thinking about this for more than 60 seconds, it's probably bullshit and just a way for him to get even more attention.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 31, 2020)

After reducing my wife's hours over the last two weeks, they are now saying that all managers must be there 40-48 hours a week, So our recent "sigh of relief" has been shot to shit. I hate her company and I hate that we so desperately need money and cannot financially afford to have her quit. The fact that I have to encourage her to walk into that god damned volatile environment makes me fucking sick. I should've had enough cushion at this point in my life to have been able to tell her to quit. I couldn't be more devastated and down on myself right now. 

And I absolutely hate the god damned complacency and disregard that Texans and Texas-based companies have towards employees and individuals. For our state and federal govt to plead with people to socially distance and limit interaction is a FUCKING JOKE! No one down here gives a damn about anyone but themselves! They don't give a shit about their parents, friends, health-care workers... nobody but themselves! But when cases skyrocket here in Texas, sure as hell they will be the ones inundating our ER's, clinics, and hospitals. I just don't know anymore. Fuck Trump and Fuck Texas. Ignorance and lack of empathy is certainly alive and well down here in the good ol' lone star state! 

QUIT DISCUSSING MANDATORY WEARING OF MASKS... FUCKING DO IT! I CAN MAKE MY OWN... PLEASE ALLOW US TO AT LEAST TRY TO PROTECT OURSELVES AND OUR LOVED ONES!!!


----------



## NotDonVito (Apr 6, 2020)

Just getting something off my chest, but I hate seeing shit online like “ugh went to a store today and there were so many people, fucking idiots!”. Like aren’t you there with them lol.


----------



## Manurack (Apr 8, 2020)

Good morning. Did anyone else catch Trudeau's video yesterday about "uuuh, speaking moistly on them ugh, what a terrible image!" LOL


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 8, 2020)

I believe i may have it. Its a very mild cough and sneeze with soar throat. has been lingering for the last 2 weeks. maybe more? could also be allergies and/or paranoia? I am mostly staying in. only leaving the house for a drive, or walk around, but staying away from people and not touching anything. 

on a side note, me staying at home is really sparking my GAS. not that i need more camera or guitar gear, but here i am, hunting for something to keep me satisfied for next little while. if this continues, i will be digging deep in my wallet, which is not good on my end.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 8, 2020)

I would be more inclined to ponder that you might have caught it if you described a dry cough, chest pressure, and headaches as prominent symptoms. Sounds more like allergies to me. Best thing that you could do right now to get a better idea, would be to grab a thermometer and use it correctly... as there are recommended procedures to assure accuracy. Best of luck to you and please stay proactive.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 8, 2020)

soliloquy said:


> I believe i may have it. Its a very mild cough and sneeze with soar throat. has been lingering for the last 2 weeks. maybe more? could also be allergies and/or paranoia? I am mostly staying in. only leaving the house for a drive, or walk around, but staying away from people and not touching anything.
> 
> on a side note, me staying at home is really sparking my GAS. not that i need more camera or guitar gear, but here i am, hunting for something to keep me satisfied for next little while. if this continues, i will be digging deep in my wallet, which is not good on my end.





High Plains Drifter said:


> I would be more inclined to ponder that you might have caught it if you described a dry cough, chest pressure, and headaches as prominent symptoms. Sounds more like allergies to me. Best thing that you could do right now to get a better idea, would be to grab a thermometer and use it correctly... as there are recommended procedures to assure accuracy. Best of luck to you and please stay proactive.




Covid-19 can be asymptomatic, but the common symptoms reported are loss of smell, shortness of breath, tightness in the chest, and a persistent dry cough.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 8, 2020)

Sorry for the double post, but it's a different topic. I am working late shifts now, as our workplace, wisely, decided to spread people out to reduce interexposure. Everything about it is pretty great, except that the stores here that sell essential items are now only open to the general public during the time when I'm at work. I felt like a douchebag last week trying to stock up on what I needed for the forseeable future; no one at the store knew why, so I felt like they all assumed that I was panicking and making their lives miserable for no other reason by buying the last two boxes of spaghetti in the store or whatever.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 8, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Covid-19 can be asymptomatic, but the common symptoms reported are loss of job, shortness of patience, tightness in wallet, and a persistent boredom.



FTFY


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 9, 2020)

This new world is so strange... to feel fortunate yet sad, compassionate yet angry, and strong yet vulnerable... being forced to allow this anxiety to exist as a part of me... knowing that it simply will not pass anytime soon... challenged each and every day to manage all of these emotions and provide strength and guidance to my wife... a rock hard exterior... yet an interior that I feel is slowly turning into dust. Each day is a gift... Please don't dismiss that and never take the good stuff for granted. 

On the plus side, I just had a grilled cheese and mint-chocolate chip ice-cream for breakfast and now I'm going to bed. Stay strong, folks.


----------



## mcdowellgrace (Apr 16, 2020)

This problem is now in every country.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 24, 2020)

Anyone placing bets on a spike in the US's numbers now that every state has had their pro-Trump-anti-COVID rally and fucked everything up?


----------



## redkombat (May 5, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Anyone placing bets on a spike in the US's numbers now that every state has had their pro-Trump-anti-COVID rally and fucked everything up?


 itll spike just as much from people not washing masks, wearing gloves everywhere and a bunch of other poor ppe routines from people who think they are doing good and the right thing but just done understand microbiology when it pertains to anything aresol. sadly even a lot of my fellow medical workers in the world don't fully grasp this type of knowledge. (our nation needs to teach more science not everyone was luck to have lived in a lab setting) i make music with a guy from the cdc and w have been placing bets for a while now. the condition known as covid-19 is nothing more than a mutation of covid-6 and covid-8. sars-cov-1 , sars cov-2. humans have been infected with this particular virus since 2006 but no grant money for research has existed till it reached the Western world giving it more than a decade to perfect itself in evolution. trump could have easily stopped the virus from spreading to the us, as could have the 2 presidents before him, or most world leaders at this point. the only reason it was allowed to spread to humans at this rate is because he haven't had plans for pandemics since WW2. we set ourselves up to be sitting ducks by spending funds on unnecessary things. now keep in mind if 100% of the us became infected it would still kill less people than suicide did last year (purely based on statistical percentages off of data from 2018 projections, data for 2019 isn't out yet). after the rallies the number of infected might spike to what i'm guessing is around 3k% (guessing by numbers unofficially posted by other countries governments) which would equate to roughly 1.7 deaths per 10k population as an increase which equates to a little over 22k additional deaths. (not bad considering norovirus kills roughly the same amount of people a year and is considered to be only fatal in rare cases although recently these numbers were published to show that the 1.2m cases and 1k deaths was inaccurate and that 22m cases and 20k deaths) of any of this math doesn't seem to add up id love for a microbiologist to step in. or place for bets. i got $5 on 22k if anyone is in a betting mood today


----------



## redkombat (May 5, 2020)

also keep in mind that killing 99 % of the bacteria in our homes, staying indoors and a host of other things has lessened out antigens which lowers our abilities to fight off any pathogens. which is a variable i'm not sure how to equate numbers to because as far as my research can find this isn't a variable that has ever happened in the world on a large scale level


----------



## lewis (May 5, 2020)

went into Hospital to have our 3rd daughter on the 29th.
Was in and out in less than 12 hours - but now my chest feels tight haha

guessing its unrelated but still...


----------



## narad (May 7, 2020)

lewis said:


> went into Hospital to have our 3rd daughter on the 29th.
> Was in and out in less than 12 hours - but now my chest feels tight haha
> 
> guessing its unrelated but still...



It's swollen with fatherly pride.


----------



## lewis (May 7, 2020)

narad said:


> It's swollen with fatherly pride.


Pretty much haha

ive been fine since and it was a 24hour thing weirdly.

Baby is doing well. She is already sleeping through 6+ hours in the evening haha (thats 3 in a row that have done this from such a young age)

Ive been blessed.


----------



## Demiurge (May 11, 2020)

My company just communicated a phased return to office plan. The goal is to have ~40% back in the office by mid-July, with a focus on those with no or limited work-from-home capability and, likely, lower-level positions that in-office supervision is preferred. Anything beyond that is TBD so I might be back in the Fall, if at all.


----------



## MFB (May 11, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> My company just communicated a phased return to office plan. The goal is to have ~40% back in the office by mid-July, with a focus on those with no or limited work-from-home capability and, likely, lower-level positions that in-office supervision is preferred. Anything beyond that is TBD so I might be back in the Fall, if at all.



I swear you work for my office, cause we just did a conf. call for the same exact thing. Groups A and B, 50% capacity on alternating days,


----------



## spudmunkey (May 11, 2020)

We sell office furniture, and have been helping all of our clients with their phased returns to the office. But we don't actually have a plan yet. A case of "the cobbler's children have no shoes", I guess.


----------



## Demiurge (May 11, 2020)

MFB said:


> I swear you work for my office, cause we just did a conf. call for the same exact thing. Groups A and B, 50% capacity on alternating days,



Ah, they'd never tell us something in a conference call because that means that there might be questions to answer. We got a link to a .pdf authored by our overseas home office telling us all this. Very intimate.


----------



## BlackSG91 (May 17, 2020)

;>)/


----------

